# IVF embryos



## camilla c (Jul 12, 2005)

Hello, I am 38 (in August) and have unexplained infertility.  We do have a child (5yrs old) who arrived after several years and treatment for endometriosis. We have been trying for another baby for three years and have had investigations that reveal there is no reason for not getting pregnant. I had IUI earlier this year but the first cycle had to be abandoned and the next cycle was unsuccessful. We are due to start IVF for the first time in the Autumn.  We have a planning session with the nurses at our clinic in August but as I have found your site I thought you might be able to answer a question I was going to ask them. Because we have one child and the thought of twins is rather scary to us we have the option of putting back one embryo rather than two (if everything goes ok in the cycle). I was wondering what the success rates were for one embryo. It just seemed to us that there were a lot of twins from IVF but maybe that's because we're focusing on that. Any thoughts


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Chance of twins is usually about 25% of all pregnancies. Success rate for one embryo transfer does vary from clinic to clinic and can be anything between 50 -80% of their usual pregnancy rate (i.e if normal preg rate 40%, then with one embryo then anything between 20 and 30%)

Ruth


----------

